# Job interview this morning--wish me luck!



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I couldn't sleep last night--thank God for make-up, lol. I'll fill ya in later!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

good luck, pam! :grouphug:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Good Luck to you!!! :thmbup: Interviews always make me so nervous, it's like I analyze everything I say! I'm sure you'll do great. Let us know how it goes. :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Good Luck... be confident!!! and will look for your update to see how it went!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope all goes well for you :wub: jo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything goes OK!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You will do great! Can't wait for the update.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Good Luck!!!! :Good luck: 






Joy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hope everything went well!! Fingers and paws are crossed!


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

let us know how it went! 

what's the position for?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This will be so funny but while you are looking for a job and the first one that is offered to you, before you can make a decision, you will get an offer from the place where you use to work. It happens everytime! That is good news though!!!!
I wish you luck today and hope you have a good interview process. I always hate that part of it!!! :thmbup: :thmbup: :thmbup:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

just checkin in for an update. hope all went well. if not, screw 'em for not seeing how fabulous you are! :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

:Sunny Smile: Good Luck to you! :Flowers 2:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

hoping things went well.....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Pam, are you home yet! We wanna hear the good news!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hope all went well!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm a little late on this, but I hope the interview went well!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope it went well! Any update??


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Where are you Pam!! We want an update here!! Hope it was great!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pam, looking for an update...... Hope all went well.

Linda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Drumroll please....I have a job!! Unbelievable...anyway, it's full time...as soon as I mentioned I'd consider full time they jumped all over it...I'll tell you more about it after I get my offer letter next week--the details are a little sensitive so I don't want to post them in public just yet. My head is SPINNING. I'm slightly disappointed that it's full time (I wanted parttime) BUT it will help us get out of debt MUCH faster--will only take a year or two. My husband is home early enough to be home when the kids get home. I'm feeling conflicted as far as the kids go. I've been a full time mom for 10 years now so this is a major change for me. But with the economy as it is and us having debt already--not because of frivolous spending, just because Pete doesn't get raises and the cost of living has skyrocketed...anyway, I think this is a good move for us at this time. I still believe everything happens for a reason and I will just go with the flow for now.

THis is weird...I'm trying to change the post title to UPDATE but it's not giving me the option....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 3 2008, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644529


> Drumroll please....I have a job!! Unbelievable...anyway, it's full time...as soon as I mentioned I'd consider full time they jumped all over it...I'll tell you more about it after I get my offer letter next week--the details are a little sensitive so I don't want to post them in public just yet. My head is SPINNING. I'm slightly disappointed that it's full time (I wanted parttime) BUT it will help us get out of debt MUCH faster--will only take a year or two. My husband is home early enough to be home when the kids get home. I'm feeling conflicted as far as the kids go. I've been a full time mom for 10 years now so this is a major change for me. But with the economy as it is and us having debt already--not because of frivolous spending, just because Pete doesn't get raises and the cost of living has skyrocketed...anyway, I think this is a good move for us at this time. I still believe everything happens for a reason and I will just go with the flow for now.
> 
> THis is weird...I'm trying to change the post title to UPDATE but it's not giving me the option....[/B]


Great news! Congrats!

Pam to change the title go into the 1st post of the thread and click edit at the bottom of the window, then just add or change the topic, then click apply like any other post.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!! I know this is going to be a big change in lifestyle for you and your family but with the situation of todays economy, I think the feeling of financial security will offset the reservations you might have.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations!! :biggrin: That is great news for you. : ) No wonder your head is spinning, that happened so quickly!!! (All I've gotten is rejections so far!! lol) 

I'm sure you'll get into the swing of things really soon. :biggrin: Good luck in your new job and let us know how it's going. arty:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:aktion033: Congratulations! That is wonderful! :aktion033:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats Pam!! I hope this will help all of you!! Good for you for getting proactive and helping out!!!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah!!!!! Congratulations... I know it's hard to shift from full time mommy mode to working woman mode... but you get the hang of it soon enough.. and all of us here will be praying for you! :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

woohoo! :jackrabbitslims: congrats on your new employment, pam! :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! It will be an adjustment for your kids, but I'm srure that everyone will adapt quickly. A double income will certainly help finances, and this is a new, exciting adventure for you.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That's awesome news! Congrats on your new job! :yahoo:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Way to go Pam, congratulations, I am so very happy for you


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:two thumbs up: I hear that you have reservations-but it is still very exciting, isn't it? And remember how much fun it will be to do this: :Girl power: when you get home. I remember it as the best part of the day-coming home-getting into loungewear (O.K., my raggedy jammies) and hearing everyone's stories about their day. Congratulations!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, to get a job in this enviroment and you haven't worked in 10 years, that is fabulous!!!!! You go girl!!!! You just wait, they will call you also, from your old job..........Don't worry, it is a big change but you will love it in no time!!!! Congratulations!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

way to go Pam :drinkup: your family will adjust k:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations on the new job. I hope you enjoy and have great success with it.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Pam..Congrats on the new job!! :flowers: You're doing a very good thing for you and your family. My hats off to you for that! It must be hard after being at home for 10 years. I'm sure you'll do great! I hope your new job goes well and that you enjoy it!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats! Is there anything much worse than a job interview?!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations on the new job. Hope the kids are going to do well also. Mine were in child care from 1986 - 2006.

I enjoyed mine being their because there were another pair of eyes to help with suggestions when the kids were acting funky.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Pam! That is great news!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats Pam! :chili: Thats great news! :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations! Hope it works out well for you and your family - best of luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Pam, Congratulations on your new job. :dothewave:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Pam. I wish you all the luck in the world.
xoxo


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yay, congrats :cheer: I'm so happy for you :dancing banana:


----------

